# Starship Troopers now on Kindle



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Finally......  Just noticed today, also Time for the Stars.... will be reading late tonight


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

A lot of Heinlein's stuff has been appearing over on Baen. Multi-format, DRM free, and reasonably priced. Granted, not his best-known works, but still. (http://www.webscription.net/s-59-robert-a-heinlein.aspx)


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Basilius said:


> A lot of Heinlein's stuff has been appearing over on Baen. Multi-format, DRM free, and reasonably priced. Granted, not his best-known works, but still. (http://www.webscription.net/s-59-robert-a-heinlein.aspx)


How does that work? are there a lot of steps in transferring to the kindle


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

redshift1 said:


> How does that work? are there a lot of steps in transferring to the kindle


http://www.webscription.net/t-kindle.aspx


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

nomesque said:


> http://www.webscription.net/t-kindle.aspx


redshift,

I do it all the time. After you do it once, you'll be a pro.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> redshift,
> 
> I do it all the time. After you do it once, you'll be a pro.


That's what I wanted a hands on testimonial I will give it a try


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I do it all the time. After you do it once, you'll be a pro.


That's what she said. 

Troopers is one of my late best friend's ALL TIME FAVORITE books, and he and I went to see the movie together. When we walked out, I said hey that was pretty good. He looked at my with a bit of anger and spite. We went back to his place and he handed me his copy of the book. I read it and realized why he was so upset, they took one of the greatest military science fiction works or alltime and turned it into a chessy gory schlock fest.

When my kindle gets here im going to add Troopers as soon as possible.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The movie wasn't that bad. As long as you could forget completely about the book. I enjoy the book for all its Heinleiness and the movie for its campy fun.

Now I'm off to Baen to load up on some Heinlein 

"Always rub her feet" - Lazerus Long


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I use websubscription all the time and it's no hassle at all.  I just e-mail to my kindle.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Starship Troopers is a book I've been interested in reading. I saw the movie at the theater when it came out. I loved it! I saw it in a packed movie house, and the energy was just nuts during the nude co-ed shower scene.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Tracy Falbe said:


> Starship Troopers is a book I've been interested in reading. I saw the movie at the theater when it came out. I loved it! I saw it in a packed movie house, and the energy was just nuts during the nude co-ed shower scene.


About the only things the movie had in common with the book were the title and that it's military sci-fi.

Seriously.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Basilius said:


> About the only things the movie had in common with the book were the title and that it's military sci-fi.
> 
> Seriously.


Yeah, definetly no co-ed nude shower scenes in Heinlin's world


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't know that this was based on a book. Am I the only person in here that didn't care much for the movie?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Russell Brooks said:


> Am I the only person in here that didn't care much for the movie?


No. 

Mike


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Russell Brooks said:


> I didn't know that this was based on a book. Am I the only person in here that didn't care much for the movie?


You can't really say that the movie was based on the book, there is so little similarity, other than character names there really isn't much that the two share.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Re-read "Starship Troopers" a few years ago, and surprised how well it held up. Heinlein had plenty of sex in his later novels, underplayed to be sure--and I do seem to remember some co-ed stuff Paul lifted to create that shower scene. Good novel, the granddaddy of military SF.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Basilius said:


> About the only things the movie had in common with the book were the title and that it's military sci-fi.
> 
> Seriously.


yep...great book..terrible film


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

jmiked said:


> No.
> 
> Mike


That's a relief. Because I remember going to see it at the cinema and some people walked out before it was over.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have read it several times and enjoyed it. Won't pick it up again on kindle but I did want to through some more support to baen. They are a great little company.  I have dozens of their books.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Odd, I don't see Heinlein listed as one of the authors on the Baen site.

I tried the link, but am getting a runtime error.  Is it possible that they're pulling his books form the site?

EDIT: Nevermind.  I must need more caffeine or more sleep.  I finally found it once I opened my eyes.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the tip, I've been looking for these books.
-BVL


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Heinlein is the author most responsible for my love of science fiction. I was reading him in grade school in the late 1950s.

It would be super if all of his works were on Kindle.


----------



## kazvorpal (May 16, 2017)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> "Always rub her feet" - Lazerus Long


Just for the record, albeit 7 years later, the actual quote is simply "Rub her feet." - Lazarus Long


----------



## Bodie Dykstra (Jul 21, 2017)

Basilius said:


> About the only things the movie had in common with the book were the title and that it's military sci-fi.
> 
> Seriously.


Indeed. The movie was more of a satire. Even though the movie didn't do the book justice, it was still pretty good in its own right. I think it was and remains a bit misunderstood.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Bodie Dykstra said:


> Indeed. The movie was more of a satire. Even though the movie didn't do the book justice, it was still pretty good in its own right. I think it was and remains a bit misunderstood.


I agree - actually, I thought it was pretty hilarious, including the acting  I liked it.
Recently, the husband convinced me to read, finally, _The Door into Summer_. That turned out to be a very sweet and thoroughly enjoyable book. Not a military sci-fi at all. Highly recommended.


----------

